# TTS - Service Due - Reset?



## ectimm (Aug 14, 2009)

I recently had my oil changed for my 15k service. I had it done by the great folks at Accumoto in WI. Unfortunately there was some difficulty resetting the 'service due' switch.
There are steps to follow in the manuel, but they didn't work. Are there any tricks to this?
Thanks!
ectimm

-- -- -- --
09 TTS Ice Silver 19" Contact3's APR Stage I


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: TTS - Service Due - Reset? (ectimm)*

I'd like to know too, actually. They didn't reset mine after they serviced the car and I can't figure out how to do it according to the damn instructions in the manual. She's now turning 20k and still dings "service" every time I start the car. Kinda annoying.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Lol i just got my 15k done today! They did reset mine, unless you have a vagcom there is no way to reset it aside from going back so they do it


----------



## ectimm (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*

ahh... vagcom?


----------



## alfa159q4 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: I had to bring it in twice until Audi dealer was able to reset it...*

...15k service as well. No other way to reset it. Seems to be different than other Audis if even the dealer can't do it the first time....


----------



## miwim (May 13, 2008)

From what I see when I got my car service, if there is an error on vagcom, it will not reset. Ask the dealer to clear the error first (i removed the radio), then try reset and it worked.


----------



## Nombre6 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: (miwim)*

Hey, I was able to reset the service indicator and remove the annoying wrench from the odometer. Just follow the manual's instructions but HOLD out the reset button you are pulling for a few seconds. That should do it.


----------

